# 14 year diet



## johnfennell (Feb 28, 2009)

hi i am starting to train and i not sure which diet would be good for me because i am skinny and i want to gain muscle mass and get a good build ..


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

hmmm so i take it ur 14 then lol. Im prob not best person to answer this mate but ill giv ur thread a lil bump with a reply lol. At your age mate if ur naturally skinny just really start eating loads. Get yourself some protein powder for pre work out and post work out and just bang the food into. Someone said to me sausage and mash :lol: he was speaking sense to mate.

Cant see no one putting up a diet to follow mate i may be wrong tho. best thing for you to do is wright up what ur currently eating per day and then people can point u in right direction.

so like...

10.00am

ready brek, toast and pint of milk.

12.30pm

tuna and noodles... bla bla

wright what u have per day now then u might get some better help.

Hope this helps a bit mate


----------



## johnfennell (Feb 28, 2009)

8.30am

toast and cup of tea

12.35pm

ham butty's and crisps

17.00pm

rice and chicken with cabbage and gravy.

19.00pm

fruit and toast.

22.00pm

cup of tea

then 11.00pm bed...


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

johnfennell said:


> 8.30am
> 
> toast and cup of tea
> 
> ...


for one its past ur bed time lmfao and for two ur not eating no were near enougth food lad. Even i can see that. Your not gonna get big by eating small.. You gotta eat big to get big. Say ur wanting to be 16 stone then u need to eat like a 16 stone bloke its pretty simple.

cup of tea wtf mate. swap the tea for a protein shake on the morning and have some readybrek or oats along with ur toast.

so..

8.00

toastx3 bowl of ready brek and half pint of protein.

you wanna be trying to eat sommat even if sommat small every 3 hours ish.

11.00

Have sommat now like your ham buttys and crisps add a sausage roll or sommat aswell somat simple u can eat if appetite aint great.

13.30

have ur dinner now.

rice with chicken and cabbage and gravy is fine mate.

15.00 ish

have another lil snack. mayb another couple of buttys or sommat or even another protein shake or mass gainer. Cnp pro mass is a good one :thumbup1:

18.00

have your other main meal now mate.

i know u havnt even got another meal up there but u need one. Even if it is mash sausage and beans or just some meat and carbs at least.

20.30

have another snack buttys or couple of sausage rolls. tuna mate is awesome for protein. even if u just eat a tin a day little one. have tuna and noodles or sommat here.

11.00

then have another protein shake here. Ideally you would want some protein wich is slow release now. so egg and milk protein is a good one. I think cheese on crackers mayb would be ok now.

Thats just few ideas mate. And believe me when iv said iv kept that simple and pretty much able to do for sdomeone like u. I am natuarrlly 9 stone ish and i hav poor appetite.

You could have 3 cooked meals a day and 3 snacks. Buy some protein mate will make things easyier. Always have sommat before training and after, like protein. if not have bannanas or anything to make up for it. Tin of tuna after training. Eggs are also awesome mate. Biol them and jusat keep them in fridge. Just remember you gotta eat loads mate or you will find it hard to get big no matter how much u train. Hope this helps a bit


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

The thing is, it's not a great diet, but at 14 your life shouldn't be consumed by diet anyway. It all depends on how serious you are about bodybuilding, because there's guys who start lifting at 14 and are competing by 16, so obviously have a lot of drive. However, if you just want to get bigger then as has been said I'd just say eat like a horse and try and keep it as healthy as possible.

IMO you shouldn't be following a strict diet at 14, you should enjoy being a teenager. However, if you want me to write you up a diet I'd be happy to  .

EDIT - just seen leafman's post. What he's written is good advice - not too strict, but it has one eye on the fundamentals.


----------



## johnfennell (Feb 28, 2009)

hi

alasttrair please could you write me a diet then please??


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

johnfennell said:


> hi
> 
> alasttrair please could you write me a diet then please??


Would be insulting to leafman mate as his advice is great. I wouldn't want to recommend a strict bber diet to a 14 year old who just wanted to get a bit bigger tbh. At your age you shouldn't be worrying about calories or macros, so I'd say listed to leafman's advice  .


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I agree that leafs advice is good (although I would eat cleaner food than a sausage roll and crisps).

The eating loads point is very very true. It is probably a lot more food than you realise.

If you want a diet, why don't you re-read leafs post, and then write your own one up and people can comment on it. This will help you understand what you are doing, and show others here that you are willing to invest the time in your own plans to grow.

J


----------



## johnfennell (Feb 28, 2009)

ok i will look through leafman's then edit it and see what people think


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

throw in a few trips to maccy d's will get the old calories up...


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

weetabix x 3 with whole milk in the morning and a protein shake

lunch of any meat / carbs / some veg n fruit

same for dinner

a few shakes with milk in between


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Liam said:


> weetabix x 3 with whole milk in the morning and a protein shake
> 
> lunch of any meat / carbs / some veg n fruit
> 
> ...


Yeah something like this would be good. Basically you just wanna eat loads of pasta, rice, potatoes, oats, wholegrain break, chicken, turkey, beef, eggs, nuts, peanut butter, milk, fruit and veg.

That's it put simply. However, as you say you're fairly skinny you will probs underestimate exactly how much you need to eat.

So to list you a few options of what you could eat day to day:

*Breakfast*

4 weetabix in milk and 40g protein powder

OR

2 slices of toast, 6 whole eggs and a banana

OR

Large bowl of porridge (100g dry oats) with whole milk and 40g protein powder

*Snack*

1 banana and 100g mixed nuts

OR

Tuna mayo sandwich (hand made) and a piece of fruit/ pint of milk

OR

40g protein powder blended with 100g oats, 1 banana and water or milk

*Lunch*

100g pasta with 2 tins of tuna and pasta sauce

OR

2 tuna mayo sandwiches and a piece of fruit/ pint of milk

*Snack*

Any of the combos above

OR

Large probiotic yoghurt (one of those huge onken ones)

OR

2 pints of milk

*Dinner*

Whatever your mum cooks. Anything like meat and potatoes, chicken curry with rice etc is good. It doesn't matter too much as long as there's some protein in there and it's not too fatty. If you want to make your own dinner, then:

Baked potato with 200g cottage cheese

OR

100g rice, 150g chicken breast, broccoli

OR

Chilli con carne with rice

*Pre-bed snack*

200g cottage cheese and 50g peanut butter

OR

Casein shake with peanut butter

OR

6 egg omelette

I think that's quite a basic plan that would be easy enough to follow. Make sure to vary food choices from day to day though.


----------



## johnfennell (Feb 28, 2009)

ok,i will definetly try both diets leafman's and the other the see which i prefer

thanks for all help and advice guys


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

johnfennell said:


> ok,i will definetly try both diets leafman's and the other the see which i prefer
> 
> thanks for all help and advice guys


They're both the same in principle mate. Mix and match - don't overcomplicate things.

This site may help you also: http://www.mealplansite.com/


----------



## johnfennell (Feb 28, 2009)

ok thanks alot


----------

